# [gelöst] 2 atoms im selben Slot

## uhai

```
localhost uhai # emerge -uDNv world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies /

!!! Multiple versions within a single package slot have been 

!!! pulled into the dependency graph:

kde-base/ktnef:3.5

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/ktnef-3.5.8', 'merge') pulled in by

    ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/libkcal-3.5.8', 'nomerge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/ktnef-3.5.9', 'merge') pulled in by

    ('installed', '/', 'kde-misc/tellico-1.2.10', 'nomerge')

kde-base/kdelibs:3.5

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.8-r4', 'merge') pulled in by

    ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kamera-3.5.8', 'nomerge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r4', 'merge') pulled in by

    ('installed', '/', 'app-cdr/k3b-1.0.4', 'nomerge')

    ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kcalc-3.5.9', 'merge')

    ('installed', '/', 'app-office/openoffice-2.4.0', 'nomerge')

    (and 43 more)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously. If such a conflict exists in the

dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can not be

installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page

or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

```

Wie bekomme ich das wieder hin? Mit maskieren der betroffenen atoms komme ich nicht weiter:

```
localhost uhai # emerge -uDNv world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies \

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "~kde-base/ktnef-3.5.8" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- kde-base/ktnef-3.5.8 (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Uwe Haider uwe.haider@gmx.net (15.05.2008)

# Masked for cleanning slots

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "kde-base/libkcal-3.5.8" [installed])

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for kde-misc/tellico

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

```

Was kann ich tun? Auch ein emerge --unmerge bringt mich nicht weiter...

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Tue May 20, 2008 6:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

```
emerge -aC =kde-base/libkcal-3.5.8 =kde-base/kamera-3.5.8
```

Falls es dann noch nicht klappt:

```
equery d kde-base/kamera-3.5.8

equery d kde-base/libkcal-3.5.8
```

equery gehört zum Paket gentoolkit.

Die ausgegebenen Packete löschen, oder zumindest schauen ob sie auf eine neuere Version upgedatet werden können oder per anderen UseFlag die dann auf die 3.5.9 basieren.

Falls das nichts hilft einmal emerge -pv --depclean > /root/depclean.log damit du per less /root/depclean.log nachschauen kannst was mit den beiden Ebuild los ist, also welches diese 2 impliziert, und dadurch die 3.5.8er der kdelibs und so.

----------

## michael_w

Hab da ein ganz ähnliches Problem:

```

tesla ~ # emerge -avuDN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies /

!!! Multiple versions within a single package slot have been 

!!! pulled into the dependency graph:

kde-base/kdelibs:3.5

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.8-r4', 'merge') pulled in by

    ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r4', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ('installed', '/', 'app-cdr/k3b-1.0.4', 'nomerge')

    ('installed', '/', 'net-p2p/ktorrent-2.2.4', 'nomerge')

    ('installed', '/', 'media-libs/libkdcraw-0.1.1', 'nomerge')

    (and 6 more)

```

Auch hier bringt partielles --unmerge nix und package.mask ist derzeit leer.

----------

## Max Steel

Bei dir ist dasselbe angebracht, allerdings mit dem Paket kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6

----------

## mrsteven

Anscheinend werden derzeit die Pakete für KDE 3.5.9 auf "stable" gesetzt. Ich habe das gleiche Problem, Übeltäter ist in meinem Fall kdesdk. Schaut nach ob es eventuell neuere Versionen der unter ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.8-r4', 'merge') pulled in by gelisteten Programme gibt und tragt diese in /etc/portage/package.keywords ein.

Ansonsten hilft momentan wohl nur warten, bis das Problem im Portage-Tree gelöst ist. Eigentlich will ich nicht meckern, aber solche Updates verliefen auch schon mal reibungsloser.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Max Steel

DAs ist wahr,

Ich hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht einem relativ frischen Timestamp eine kde3.5.9 maskdatei zu machen:

http://rafb.net/p/AJrM0W67.html

Für alle die, die noch ein worldupdate machen möchten, aber keinen Bock haben jetzt erstmal alles zu unmasken   :Laughing: 

Hab jetzt mal einen sync gemacht, es kam ein neuer Schwapp an Stable3.5.9er dazu.

Deshalb schaue ich jetzt mal ob schon alles gestablet wurde.

Mein neuer Timestamp ist:

Mon, 19 May 2008 12:00:01 +0000

Edith:

Soo, also noch ist nicht alles gestablet, allerdings der größte Teil.

Jetzt hängts an kdepim-meta welches noch nicht stable ist.

Wirklich nurnoch dieses eine Paket, also wirklich, MrSteven hat recht, das ging schonmal besser.

----------

## uhai

Mir hat es jedenfalls gehelft - Vielen Dank  :Smile: 

uhai

----------

## michael_w

Bei mir läuft derzeit auch alles durch, ohne das ich irgendwas in package.* schreiben musste.

----------

